# My OCR0



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Ok, some might think i've gotten a bit carried away speccing an old alu Giant with Campy and Fulcrum, but i just love riding this bike. Got the frame quite cheap and decided to splash out on an Ultra Torque Chorus groupset and Fulcrum Racing 3's. At least now i can upgrade the frame to carbon and not have to worry about spending too much on the rest of the bike.It looks like i might have to change my user name as well since my old steel Colnago has been retired. 

Would love to read your comments.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

That's a great looking ride. You may have bought the frame cheap but that is a quality frame with the carbon rear. I like the geometry on the OCR vs TCR. The OCR is more "real" world geometry. Why not put quality campy on a Giant frame since you really enjoy riding it. The fact you went from steel to this frame and you like it says a lot. You need to post this in the bike, frame and fork section and I bet you would get a lot of discussion.


----------

